# Rogue Driver Profile (reverts to Easy Entry)



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the most common bug I've had with v9.0 is when I get in the car (easy entry profile), press the brake profile changes to my profile, latch the seatbelt - the profile flips back to easy entry. Sometimes after latching the seatbelt, but before putting in gear. and only in that minute or so between initially pressing the brake and putting it in gear.
I've done a few bug reports and added it to my list of outstanding delivery issues (which my delivery person hadn't heard of this issue) but haven't heard anyone else here mention this issue. 
Mine does this some days with each drive, other days not at all. Something just under 50% of the time if I were to quantify it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I have not heard of this. We have two profiles and I've never seen it revert back to Easy Exit. Both profiles are set to use Easy Exit as well. 

I doubt this is the issue at all or you'd likely have other issues. Did you take the factory protection film off of the display? There used to be a lot of issues with "phantom" touch. if you had something like that you'd have a lot more issues than just this though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I have not heard of this. We have two profiles and I've never seen it revert back to Easy Exit. Both profiles are set to use Easy Exit as well.
> 
> I doubt this is the issue at all or you'd likely have other issues. Did you take the factory protection film off of the display? There used to be a lot of issues with "phantom" touch. if you had something like that you'd have a lot more issues than just this though.


I think it likely is an issue with the sensor on the seatbelt latch


----------

